# 5D2 W/ 70-200 IS II



## cezargalang (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey guys, i just received my 5d2 a week ago and i've been shooting with the 70-200 II most of the time. When i wiggle it, it feels like there's a part where its loose. But it holds it perfectly.

Just wondering if this is normal? Thanks.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 21, 2012)

Can you describe a little more how it's loose? Does the lens fit tightly against the camera?


----------



## stoneking (Apr 21, 2012)

i have the same setup and it does the same thing. on mine the lens doesnt fit snug to the camera.


----------



## sheedoe (Apr 21, 2012)

mine also has a little play by the mount


----------



## william.loo (Apr 21, 2012)

Same with my 5D2. I first noticed it on my 70-200 IS II, then I checked with my other lenses (24-70, 17-40, 50 f1.4) and they all have a small wiggle to it, but definitely the most on my 70-200.


----------



## cezargalang (Apr 22, 2012)

nitsujwalker said:


> Can you describe a little more how it's loose? Does the lens fit tightly against the camera?



It moves when i wiggle the camera. But it fits tightly. I'm scared that there might be something loose on my body, because on a 7D and 500d it wasn't like this at all. 

Should i be concerned?


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 22, 2012)

cezargalang said:


> It moves when i wiggle the camera. But it fits tightly. I'm scared that there might be something loose on my body, because on a 7D and 500d it wasn't like this at all.
> 
> Should i be concerned?



Rotational play or axial play? It shouldn't move along the lens axis. Mine also wiggles a tad rotationally (limited by the locking pin). If it's rotational and the play is minimal, then it's a tolerance stackup issue that is inherent in any manufactured process. My 70-200 also seems the "loosest" of all my lenses. Try moving the mount ring on your camera and lens with the lens off. It it moves at all, then you would want to tighten it or have someone take a look.


----------



## prakashanand (Apr 22, 2012)

I have the same issue with my 5d2 and 70-200 2.8 2.. I didnt have anything like that with my 7d. I think its perfectly normal.


----------



## Northstar (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I know what you're talking about. 

My 70-200 ii on my 5diii "moves" a little when i gently jiggle the camera(lens facing down). i've determined that the cause is some rotational play at the mount..even though this rotation is less than a millimeter. I've gone to three different camera stores and tried the same combo at each (and on the 5dii also) the little bit of "play" is there on every one them, some more than others. (I also checked the nikon 70-200 on a d700- it also had some play) So I've tried 7 or 8 different combos including the nikon and they all exhibit some of this "wiggle" or "play" if you gently shake them(lens pointed down) and/or move them in a certain direction suddenly..I also tried a sigma 70-200 on a 5d3 body and it did the same thing.

what i did to ease my mind is this....I held the camera and lens in my hands and twisted(rotated) the lens(gently) while holding the body still....this is how i determined mine had a little rotational play.(and every one of the others mentioned above) I then tried (ever so gently) to push and pull the lens away from the body....*it did not move like it did in a rotational way.*

if your combo has a little rotational play and the images are sharp...then you have a normal situation. 

If your combo can be push / pulled even just a little bit, then you may have a problem. 

I'm not an expert at this stuff by any means, but I have spent considerable time reading and learning about this issue.
Good luck.


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 22, 2012)

Too much "squish room" built in for the weather sealing gaskets to handle firmly?


----------



## epiem (Apr 22, 2012)

I have a few 5DmII's and I can confirm that, YES, it does this on each one with the 70-200 2.8 II

At first I thought one of my bodies or the lens was damaged, but after getting another 70-200 and a couple more bodies, I found that it-is-what-it-is.

/shrug


----------



## cezargalang (Apr 23, 2012)

Northstar said:


> If your combo can be push / pulled even just a little bit, then you may have a problem.



Do you mean literally pull and push the lens away from the camera? 


Tried it on my 17-40 and a 85 1.2 that i burrowed, it seems that it only wiggles on the 70-200. :-\


----------

